# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  Aντιγραφή pic/avr

## mtzag

Ειναι δυνατον αμα εχεις ενα chipaki pic ή avr να το κανεις αναπαραγωγή ?
Δηλαδή να παρεις ενα ιδιο chipaki και να αντιγραψεις το λογισμικο του ενος στο αλλο ?

Για παραδειγμα αμα εχω ενα pic16f723a ή ενα atmega 328p ειναι δυνατόν να τους αντιγράψω?

----------


## plouf

ναι αρκει να μην ειναι κλειδωμενο το πρόγραμμα

παιρνει το chip το βάζεις στον προγραμμτισ΄τη και μπορείς να πατήσεις να το διαβάσει .. μετά το γράφεις στο επόμενο

----------


## chip

και προφανώς όταν το τσιπάκι είναι από εμπορικό προϊόν ο κατασκευαστής το έχει κλειδωμένο και δεν μπορεί να αντιγραφεί!

----------


## leosedf

Και κλειδωμένο να είναι αντιγράφεται το θέμα είναι πόσα είσαι διατεθειμένος να δώσεις και αν αξίζει.

----------


## G.G.

Πως μπορεις να αντιγραψεις ενα chipaki  atmega 328p σε ενα αλλο χρησιμοποιωντας το arduino σαν προγραμματιστη;

----------


## agis68

> Πως μπορεις να αντιγραψεις ενα chipaki  atmega 328p σε ενα αλλο χρησιμοποιωντας το arduino σαν προγραμματιστη;




Γινεται αλλά θέλεις και μια κατασκευούλα που θα συνδεθει στη παράλληλα/σειριακή/usb θυρα (μια απο τις τρεις) που θα υποδεχθει το προς προγραμματισμό chip....

----------


## G.G.

Μετα απο δοκιμες που εκανα με avrdude  και γραψιμο bootloader, θελησα να επαναφερω το arduino για να γραψω ενα αλλο προγραμμα. 

Το προβλημα ειναι οτι κατα τη φορτωση του προγραμματος αναβει τρεις φορες το Rx και μου βγαζει μετα μηνυμα οτι δεν ειναι συνδεδεμενο  avrdude: stk500_getsync(): not in sync: resp=0x00  .

To δοκιμασα σε δυο ΗΥ και με απεγκατασταση/εγκατασταση αλλα τιποτα. Μηπως εχει διαγραφει το  bootloader; Μηπως ειναι κατι αλλο;

----------


## her

αποσυνδεσε το pin 0
Ταλαιπωρήθηκα και εγώ πολύ για να το βρω
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...928#post654928

----------


## G.G.

δεν εχω τιποτα επανω

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Και κλειδωμένο να είναι αντιγράφεται το θέμα είναι πόσα είσαι διατεθειμένος να δώσεις και αν αξίζει.



Σοβαρά? Με ποιό τρόπο? Έχεις κάποιο γνώση που μπορείς να μοιραστείς?

----------


## agis68

> Σοβαρά? Με ποιό τρόπο? Έχεις κάποιο γνώση που μπορείς να μοιραστείς?



Μπα!!!! όλα μέσα του τα κρατάει ο μοναχοφαγάς!!! :Tongue2:

----------


## leosedf

> Σοβαρά? Με ποιό τρόπο? Έχεις κάποιο γνώση που μπορείς να μοιραστείς?



Ναι βέβαια με χρήματα (και όχι λίγα) ανάλογα με το τι έχεις σου ανοίγω ότι θέλεις.

----------


## SRF

> Σοβαρά? Με ποιό τρόπο? Έχεις κάποιο γνώση που μπορείς να μοιραστείς?







> Μπα!!!! όλα μέσα του τα κρατάει ο μοναχοφαγάς!!!



Δυστυχώς ΔΕΝ είναι πιά τόσο "απόκρυφη" γνώση!!! 
Και εγώ τελευταία ΕΞΕΠΛΑΓΗΝ όταν είδα δια ζώσης, να "ξεκλειδώνεται" και να αντιγράφεται ένας μC εν ριπη οφθαλμού!!!

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Ναι βέβαια με χρήματα (και όχι λίγα) ανάλογα με το τι έχεις σου ανοίγω ότι θέλεις.



Πόσο πάει το μαλλί? Και επίσης αν θες απαντας σε αυτό. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι το κάνεις. Ανοίγεις το τσιπάκι και επεμβαίνεις μηχανικά ή όλα γίνονται σοφτγουερικά? Για AVR πχ..

----------


## leosedf

Ανάλογα με το τσιπ πάνε αυτά, άλλα με λογισμικό (πολύ λίγα), άλλα ανοίγεις το τσιπ και είτε με μηχανικό τρόπο παρακάμπτεις την προστασία είτε με laser κάνεις το ίδιο πράγμα. Άλλες φορές πρέπει να διαπεράσεις μερικά στρώματα στο πυρίτιο.
Από 500 ευρώ μέχρι 3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10 χιλιάρικα.

Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν είναι για να παίζεις αλλά μόνο αν έχεις κάποια συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή που δεν μπορεί να γίνει αλλιώς.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Ανάλογα με το τσιπ πάνε αυτά, άλλα με λογισμικό (πολύ λίγα), άλλα ανοίγεις το τσιπ και είτε με μηχανικό τρόπο παρακάμπτεις την προστασία είτε με laser κάνεις το ίδιο πράγμα. Άλλες φορές πρέπει να διαπεράσεις μερικά στρώματα στο πυρίτιο.
> Από 500 ευρώ μέχρι 3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10 χιλιάρικα.
> 
> Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν είναι για να παίζεις αλλά μόνο αν έχεις κάποια συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή που δεν μπορεί να γίνει αλλιώς.



Reverse engineering η φάση. Κατάλαβα. Όχι απλά ακαδημαικά ρώτησα. Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## SRF

Δυστυχώς αυτά που λετε... έχουν ξεπεραστεί! Πλέον ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ χρειάζεται να αφαιρείς τίποτα από πλακέτα για να διαβάσεις το πρόγραμμα τους! Τους διαβάζουν πάνω στο κύκλωμα... ξεκλειδώνοντάς τους μεσω του ISP τους! Ένα μηχάνημα είναι που κοστίζει περίπου 2000 Ευρώ!

----------


## leosedf

Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι συμβατό με πολλούς όμως, ιδίως με secure mcu's.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Δυστυχώς αυτά που λετε... έχουν ξεπεραστεί! Πλέον ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ χρειάζεται να αφαιρείς τίποτα από πλακέτα για να διαβάσεις το πρόγραμμα τους! Τους διαβάζουν πάνω στο κύκλωμα... ξεκλειδώνοντάς τους μεσω του ISP τους! Ένα μηχάνημα είναι που κοστίζει περίπου 2000 Ευρώ!



Που είναι αυτό το μηχάνημα? Ποιός το φτιάχνει?

----------


## Panoss

> Reverse engineering η φάση. Κατάλαβα. Όχι απλά ακαδημαικά ρώτησα. Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.



Αυτό δεν είναι Reverse engineering, αντιγραφή είναι.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Αυτό δεν είναι Reverse engineering, αντιγραφή είναι.



Αφού λέει ότι με leizer παρακάμπτει επίπεδα πυριτίου και το ξεκλειδώνει. Είναι συναρπαστικό να μπορείς να έχεις μηχανήματα, μάτι και γνώσεις για να το κάνεις αυτό. Θαυμάζω αυτόν που θα έβλεπα να το κάνει μπροστά στα μάτια μου αυτό.

----------


## Panoss

Αντιγράφει, τον κώδικα.
Αν έκανε reverse engineering θα παρακολουθούσε τη λειτουργία και θα προσπαθούσε, με δικό του κώδικα, να αντιγράψει τη λειτουργία.
Όχι τον κώδικα.

----------


## SRF

> Που είναι αυτό το μηχάνημα? Ποιός το φτιάχνει?



Καταλαβαίνεις βεβαίως ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να το παρουσιάσω δημόσια εδώ, καθ' ότι είναι αντίθετο στην ηθική μου!!! Απλά έτυχε να το δω μπροστά μου να γίνεται και έμεινα στην κυριολεξία! Σε λιγότερο από 30" είχε κατεβάσει πλήρως τον κώδικα μέσα από ΚΛΕΙΔΩΜΕΝΟΥΣ μικρόκοντρόλλερ!!! 
Σε σημείο που άρχισα να σκέφτομαι "άλλους" τρόπους πλέον "κλειδώματος των δικών μας συστημάτων!  Αν και εμείς δουλεύουμε άλλους μCU που δεν είδα να τους "σπάει" ... πάραυτα είδα PIC, & At νέας γενιάς, οπότε γιατί δεν θα σπάει και ότι άλλο κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά? 
Άστα!!! 
Και ο κατασκευαστής του? ΡΩΣΟΣ!!!

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Τον είδες να το κάνει ζωντανά μπροστά στα μάτια σου με τσιπάκι που κλείδωσες εσύ? Ή από βιντεάκι στο youtube. Σόρυ που ρωτάω. Απλά με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ το θέμα.

----------


## leosedf

Και οι Ρώσοι και οι Γερμανοί είναι μπροστά σε αυτά (ιδίως οι Γερμανοί, τους έμεινε απ' τον πόλεμο με το enigma φαίνεται).


Πάρε και ένα με 8 χιλιάρικα http://www.semiresearch.com/index.ph...-copier-i.html ευκαιρία.

Βέβαια δεν ανοίγει πολλούς, αυτούς τους θυμάμαι από παλιά.

----------


## agis68

> ιδίως οι Γερμανοί, τους έμεινε απ' τον πόλεμο με το enigma φαίνεται




το ενιγμα σαν τεχνογωσία το είχαν ξεκοκκαλίσει οι Αμερικανοί απο το 43 οταν κατέλαβαν ενα U-boat ανοιχτά της Αργεντινής

----------


## SRF

> *Τον είδες να το κάνει ζωντανά μπροστά στα μάτια σου* με τσιπάκι που κλείδωσες εσύ? Ή από βιντεάκι στο youtube. Σόρυ που ρωτάω. Απλά με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ το θέμα.



ω, ναι! όχι με κλειδωμένο δικό μας... και αυτών που δουλεύουμε εμείς, αλλά κλειδωμένο από εργοστάσια μεγάλων εταιριών και μερικά μάλιστα εξ'αυτών με σχέση με την αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίας!!!

----------


## her

Τον μικροελεκτη atmega328P με προγραμματιστή το andruino uno πως μπορούμε να τον κλειδώσουμε και να τον διαβάσουμε; Θέλει άλλο πρόγραμμα ή άλλο προγραμματιστή;

----------


## her

Μπορεί να κλειδωθεί ο atmega328p ωστε να μην αντιγράφετε ;

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Μπορεί να κλειδωθεί ο atmega328p ωστε να μην αντιγράφετε ;



Lock bits. Αυτά ρυθμίζουν πως κλειδώνει ο 328.

----------


## G.G.

Καλημερα,
προσπαθω να αντιγραψω εναν ATmega328P απο μια εφαρμογη, με proframmer το arduino και το avrdude.

Διαβαζω  το flash με αυτη την εντολη      avrdude -c arduino -p m328p -P com5 -U flash:r:georgeF.hex:i
και γραφω με αυτη                               avrdude -c arduino -p m328p -P com5 -U flash:w:georgeF.hex

Ολα καλα μεχρι εδω. Οταν παω να τον δοκιμασω, δεν δουλευει. 

Μηπως θελει αντιγραφη και eeprom ή και κατι αλλο;
Πως θα καταλαβω οτι δεν ειναι κλειδωμενο;

*οταν παω να γραψω την eeprom, μου βγαζει λαθος επιβεβαιωση.

----------


## manolena

Αφού έχεις έναν Arduino για programmer,  κάψε πρώτα στον υπο προγραμματισμό 328 τον bootloader και μετά συνέχισε με κανονικό προγραμματισμό
 με τον avrdude και τις εντολές όπως τις έχεις. Αυτό κάνω εγώ και έτσι δεν μπλέκω με ασφάλειες και τέτοια διάφορα, αφού μπαίνουν κατ' ευθείαν
απο τον bootloader. Στον κανονικό προγραμματισμό απο τον avrdude δεν αλλάζουν αυτές μιας και δεν ορίζονται απο τις εντολές, οπότε προχωράς κανονικά.

----------


## G.G.

Μανο, εβαλα πρωτα το bootloader και μετα απο avrdude εγραψα το flash και eeprom, χωρις σφαλματα. Αλλα παλι δεν δουλευει.

Αν ειναι κλειδωμενο το αρχικο chip  πως θα το καταλαβω; 
Το αρχικο chip  ειναι ασχετο με arduino. *ESR Inductance Resistor LC Meter Tester NPN PNP Mosfet* 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/281262386306...84.m1497.l2649

----------


## leosedf

Εννοείς ότι προσπαθείς να αντιγράψεις αυτό?

----------


## G.G.

NAI αυτο

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Θες από AtMega168 να πάρεις το πρόγραμμα και να το βάλεις σε ATmega328P. Δεν γίνεται. Είναι διαφορετικοί.

----------


## G.G.

Οχι, ATmega328P U ειναι ο αρχικος που φοραει και προσπαθω σε ιδιο να τον αντιγραψω

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Οχι, ATmega328P U ειναι ο αρχικος που φοραει και προσπαθω σε ιδιο να τον αντιγραψω



Περίεργο γιατί στο ebay έγραφε ότι φορούσε AtMega168.

----------


## manolena

Αν το τσιπάκι είναι εμπορικό, είναι σίγουρα κλειδωμένο. Στο link δεν λέει πουθενά για ελεύθερο firmware. Απο τις φωτογραφίες όμως θυμήθηκα
πως το έχω ξαναδεί. Για δες εδώ:

http://leadacidbatterydesulfation.yuku.com/topic/1264/CheapnEasy-circuit-Inductors-Capacitors-components#.U5iHl3J_t-I

...(κάποιος που το έχει φτιάξει DΙΥ) και η παραπομπή που χρησιμοποίησε:

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/artic...ansistortester
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/svnbr...oftware/trunk/

----------


## G.G.

ετσι γραφει αλλα δεν ειναι.

Αν ειναι κλειδωμενο το αρχικο chip πως θα το καταλαβω;

----------


## manolena

> Καλημερα,
> προσπαθω να αντιγραψω εναν ATmega328P απο μια εφαρμογη, με proframmer το arduino και το avrdude.
> 
> Διαβαζω  το flash με αυτη την εντολη      avrdude -c arduino -p m328p -P com5 -U flash:r:georgeF.hex:i...



Μα εδώ λες οτι το διαβάζεις... Η εντολή :r όντως διαβάζει τη flash και σώζει σαν georgeF.hex

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Από λογική και μόνο. Πάρε ένα καινούριο και προσπάθησε να το διαβάσεις. Μετά κάνε το ίδιο με το υποτιθέμενο κλειδωμένο. Αν πριν το διαβάζεις και μετά όχι θα ναι κλειδωμένο.

----------


## G.G.

Δεν το εχω ξανακανει, και δεν ξερω αν αυτα που κανω ειναι σωστα, και ποια ειναι τα αναμενομενα αποτελεσματα.

1. Διαβαζω flash και eeprom απο το αρχικο με  "avrdude -c arduino -p m328p -P com5 -U flash:r:georgeF.hex:i " και μου λεει ΟΚ.

2. Βαζω bootloader στο αδειο mega

3. Φορτωνω στο αδειο το blink για δοκιμη, ολα ΟΚ.

4. Φορτωνω flash και eeprom στο αρχικο με  "avrdude -c arduino -p m328p -P com5 -U flash:w:georgeF.hex " και μου λεει ΟΚ.

5. Βαζω τον κλωνο στη συσκευη και δεν παιζει. Βαζω το αρχικο και παιζει.

Εχω κανει καπου λαθος; Αν ηταν κλειδωμενο θα το διαβαζε, θα εβγαζε σφαλμα, θα το ελεγε, θα δημιουργουσε αρχειο;

----------


## manolena

Διάβασε λίγο αυτό, 

http://ben0bi.blogspot.gr/2012/10/how-to-program-brandnew-atmega328p-with.html

έχει πολλά ενδιαφέροντα. Με λίγες μετατροπές και κάποια LEDάκια μπορείς να βγάλεις πολλά συμπεράσματα.
Με τη διαδικασία που περιγράφεις, δεν έχω ασχοληθεί, ούτε και με πολύ Avrdude. Προτιμώ τα standalone και κατ' ευθείαν κάψιμο
με τον AVRISP MkII μου.

----------


## mariosm

> Διαβαζω flash και eeprom απο το αρχικο με "avrdude -c arduino -p m328p -P com5 -U flash:r:georgeF.hex:i " και μου λεει ΟΚ.



Πριν πας στο επομενο βημα ανοιξε τα αρχεια που διαβασες με ενα hex editor για να δεις τι διαβασες. Αν δεις πολλα FF ή 00 μαλον διαβαζεις κλειδωμενο.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Βρήκα αυτό. Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## G.G.

Πολυ καλο!

----------


## leosedf

Το θέμα δεν είναι το άνοιγμα, είναι το τι κάνεις από κει και μετά. Αν πας για microprobing το κάθε probe κοστίζει χιλιάρικο. Και πάμε παρακάτω.

----------


## mtzag

Το νιτρικο οξυ αυτο > 90% συγκεντρωση που το βρισκουμε ?
Βασικα θελω να δω αν καποιοι μικροελεκτες μου πηρα απο το ebay ειναι γνησιοι η οχι.

----------


## leosedf

Πουθενά, σε αυτό φωνάζουν την αντιτρομοκρατική και στο θειικό αστυνομία πάλι για ναρκωτικά.
Μόνο τιμολόγιο επίσης.
Red fuming θα βρεις με περίπου 190 ευρώ εργαστηριακό. Αλλά είπαμε το παίρνεις δύσκολα.

Και τα δυο είναι τόσο επικίνδυνα που με το παραμικρό θα τρέχεις στα νοσοκομεία.

Έχω ένα λίτρο από το καθένα. Άσχημο υλικό.

----------


## chip

και το νοσοκομείο δεν είναι σίγουρο οτι θα βοηθίσει ιδιαίτερα αν έχει τυφλωθεί...

θυμάμαι για να αγοράσουν τα εργαστήρια στο πανεπιστήμιο τέτοια χημικά έβγαιναν κάτι βεβαιώσεις που έδιναν στο κατάστημα που πουλούσε τα χημικά....

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> *Πουθενά*, σε αυτό φωνάζουν την αντιτρομοκρατική....








> ...που έδιναν *στο κατάστημα* που πουλούσε τα χημικά....



Οι απόψεις διίστανται!!! Νιτρικό οξύ το άκουαφόρτε ξέρω ότι έχει. Αλλά διάλυμα.

----------


## leosedf

Υδροχλωρικό οξύ είναι εκείνο 10-15% περίπου.

Υπάρχει σε καταστήματα χημικών 70% νιτρικό και 95% θειικό αλλά δεν παίρνεις έτσι. Νιτρικό πάνω από 70 δύσκολο και ακριβό.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Ήθελα να παίξω όπως στο βίντεο. Κάποιο άλλο οξύ θα υπάρχει να μπορέσουμε να βρούμε. Δεν έχω δει ποτέ μου πως είναι μέσα ένα τσιπ με τα μάτια μου. Αληθινό όχι βίντεο.

----------


## leosedf

Ναι να κάψεις και τα μούτρα σου να μοιάσεις του joker.
Θέλει και μέτρα προστασίας, μάσκα κλπ κλπ

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Ναι φυσικά. Και καλά γάντια όχι σαν αυτά που έχουν οι μανάδες μας για να πιάνουν χλωρίνη.

Μόνο τα προστατευτικά γυαλιά έχω προς το παρόν.

----------


## leosedf

Θέλει μάσκα με ειδικά φίλτρα για τα συγκεκριμένα χημικά.

----------


## manolena

> Ήθελα να παίξω όπως στο βίντεο. Κάποιο άλλο οξύ θα υπάρχει να μπορέσουμε να βρούμε. Δεν έχω δει ποτέ μου πως είναι μέσα ένα τσιπ με τα μάτια μου. Αληθινό όχι βίντεο.



Βρες μια παλιά EPROM (με το γυαλάκι, που σβήνει με UV ακτινοβολία), βρές κι έναν μεγενθυτικό φακό ή ακόμα καλύτερα ένα στερεοσκόπιο και κοίτα μέσα απο το γυαλάκι, να σου φύγει ο καημός..

http://www.futurlec.com/Memory/27C512-200pr.shtml

Έχω στη δουλειά μου καθαρό νιτρικό οξύ. Σε πληροφορώ οτι φοβάμαι ακόμα και να το κοιτάξω. Μόλις ανοίξεις το καπάκι βλέπεις την άχνα να κατρακυλά και τα κάνεις πάνω σου. Αν δεν έχεις προστασία και αν δεν ξέρεις με τι ασχολείσαι, καλύτερα πήγαινε για μπάνιο, μέρες που είναι.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Ένας συγγενής μου είναι χημικός απλά δεν είναι Βόλο. Με εκείνον θα το δοκιμάσω όταν πάω Αθήνα καμιά φορά. Δεν θα πάθω κάτι. Θα προσέχω. Βασικα εγώ θα βλέπω. Θα κάνω βίντεο να το δείτε απλά μπορεί να αργήσω πολύ να πάω Αθήνα.

----------


## manolena

ΟΚ, θα περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία μέχρι να έρθει ο καιρός.

----------


## chip

μόνο να είναι χημικός με εμπειρία! 
Γιατί και οι Χημικοί παθαίνουν ατυχήματα αν δεν έχουν εμπειρία και γνώση!

----------


## mtzag

Για το νικτρικο δεν ξερω αλλα H2SO4 εχω 2.5L 97% riedel de haen και το βρηκα πολυ ευκολα απο καταστημα σχετικο για ανοδιωση αλουμινιου που ηθελα να κανω.
Επισης γνωριζω να το χειριζομαι αριστα και δεν εγινε ατυχημα. Το νιτρικο ομως δεν ειναι το ιδιο με το H2SO4 και γι αυτο ρωταω.
Θα ρωτησω στο ιδιο καταστημα για νιτρικο.

----------


## her

Υπάρχει τρόπος να κλειδωθεί ένα πρόγραμμα σε arduino; Δηλαδή να μην μπορεί να διαβαστεί εύκολα. Δεν λεω για εταιρίες που τα διαβάζουν όλα.

----------


## mtzag

ναι αλλαζοντας τα fuses του atmega

----------

